# sympathy message for Karen & Family



## LoriAnn (Jan 31, 2002)

I just wanted to post this note for Karen (fiesty) her husband Larry, her sons & family on the death of Larry's father. This is another event in a long list of events in a difficult year for Karen and her loved ones.I know this is a sad time for you all and my thoughts and prayers are with you.Lori


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

I'm sending all my love and prayers too. Karen, know that we are here for you. Please let us know how you are doing when you get back.


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

I'm sorry that graemlin should have been just a heart


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

(((((((((karen and family))))))))))


----------



## joey (Sep 7, 2000)

Love and prayers to you and your family Karen.Joey


----------



## Mio (Dec 19, 1999)

Karen,you will be in my thoughts!







Let us know how you are doing./Mio


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Thank you, Everyone.It's been hard, to say the least. So many memories bring tears to my eyes and rips at my heart every hour of the day. My Father-in-law's death was by no means an easy one. He suffered greatly these last few years and especially this last year. Emphysema and lung cancer took his life. Year's of heavy smoking along with a career as a Firefighter in the years where they had hardly any safety equipment to protect themselves from the harshness of the fires they fought--and it took it's toll.Larry and I made it in time to spend the last few hours of his life with him. It's as though he waited for us---we were the last of the children to arrive and say our good-bye's. When we arrived, he was resting, but Larry's sisters urged him to take his hand and talk to him to let him know we were there. He opened his eyes and squeezed Larry's hand. I leaned over and gave him a kiss and told him we loved him. After a few minutes, he became uncomfortable lying in the position he was in and asked for some help to move him a little. After the nurses were done, Larry asked him if he wanted him to leave so he could rest. Dad said no. He wanted Larry to stay for a while. That was at approximately 9 p.m. An hour later, he weakly told Larry's 2 brothers and one sister to go home and get some rest. Ruth and Mary (two of Larry's sisters) and Larry and I didn't want to leave him alone---we felt someone should be with him, so we decided to take turns. He seemed to become distressed around 10:30 p.m. and said he hurt. We rang for the nurse and asked them to call the hospice nurse---we felt he should not be in pain in his last hours. By the time she arrived it was shortly after 11p.m. The nurses had given him a muscle relaxant to ease his labored breathing---at that time he seemed comfortable, but breathing very shallow. The hospice nurse checked him and said the end was near. As we were quietly discussing things outside his room, Ruth heard a difference in his breathing. We rushed in and held him for his final breaths. It was so hard, but relief as well. For we knew he was no longer in pain.Oh, how we'll miss those fishing and hunting stories!!His funeral was held on Monday. He had requested no special recognition ceremony for his funeral. He had served in the Merchant Marines during WWII, and, of course, his years as a Firefighter. So, we honored his request for a simple, traditional church funeral and burial.The Merrill Fire Department sent a squad of Firefighters and a crew from the Rescue Squad to say their farewells to one of their own. They arrived at the funeral home by Firetruck and Rescue Squad and in their uniforms. It was so touching. Then, during the processional to the cemetary after the funeral the next day, one lone Firefighter stood at attention as we went by. The tears just flowed. But what a wonderful tribute.Our grieving is far from over. I'm shedding buckets as I type this, but I know that that is the only way I can eventually let go. Larry is doing okay. He has his moments also. Sometimes we cry together over a certain memory. When the pastor gave his message at the funeral, he told us that he had had many talks with Lee over the last year or so and Lee had asked him to tell us one last time how proud his was of all his children. He was a proud man, and sometimes very stubborn, but he had a strong faith and his family meant everything to him.Thanks to all of you for being there for me. It was so kind of you, Lori, to create this post. Somehow, I'll get through the days ahead.Larry's brother Jerry, unfortunately, could not be at his Father's side. He needed emergency heart surgery in Florida the day before Lee's passing. He was not told of his father's death until Saturday. Lee had asked Larry's brother Jim to be sure to tell Jerry that he loved him. Jim said it was one of the hardest things he's ever had to do. Jerry is doing okay. He's talked to his brothers and sisters and his Mom and he seems to be accepting it as well as expected. He will need to remain in Florida for approximately 6 weeks before being able to travel back home. It can't be too easy for him knowing he could not be there, but there was no choice.Larry's Mom is holding up okay. She doesn't cry in front of us, but the nurse at the nursing home told me the morning of the funeral when I went to help her dress, that she cries when she's alone and they help her get through it. We're relieved --we were concerned that she would not grieve and she seems so awfully frail. I do hope she will recover and become stronger as the weeks go by.We will be going back to Merrill this Saturday to finish cleaning out the house so it can be sold. There isn't a whole lot to do and they lived very poor, so there isn't anything of any real value there; just sentimental things.We're all pretty much drained, but it will be okay. We're getting through it.I apologize for this being so long. It just feels so good to put it into words for a change.Thanks for being there for me.Love to all of you.Karen


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2002)

Hugs & Prayers, Karen DeeDee


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

God bless you and your family Karen, and give you strength and peace. Larry's Dad gave his life for others in the work that he did. That is a very special thing.(((hugs for you)))M.


----------



## ncottle (Nov 28, 2001)

My sympathy to all of you too! Times like this are so difficult to take. We are relieved that they are no longer suffering but the pain of loss is hard to go through. Things will get better but it takes time to adjust to all the changes it makes in your life. My thoughts are with you all.


----------



## LoriAnn (Jan 31, 2002)

Hi everyone,I just recieved an email from Karen, in addition to dealing with this loss, Karen & Larry are having some heartbreaking family problems, (death either brings out the best of humanity, or the worst (unfortunately its usually the worst) She is having such a hard time and really needs some extra support, if anyone could click on the email icon beside her name and sent her a little note I would really appreciate it.Thank youLori


----------

